# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Мужчины рассказали, в чем они не хотят видеть девушек

## Irina

*Если женщина старается произвести впечатление на мужчину, она должна иметь ввиду, что не все элементы одежды и аксессуары, которые она считает модными и красивыми, придутся по вкусу представителям сильного пола. Издание The Daily Mail приводит результаты опроса, посвященного тому, какие виды одежды, обуви и аксессуаров мужчины не хотят видеть на дамах.* 

*1. Повязки для волос*

Мужчины ненавидят, когда в волосах присутствуют какие-либо «инородные» объекты, будь то повязки, заколки или фиксирующий спрей.

*2. Шаровары или штаны «алибаба»*

Представленные впервые Ивом Сен Лораном 3 года назад, эти штаны стали крайне популярны. Однако мужчинам кажется, что свободный покрой и обилие складок ткани только портит внешний вид, скрывая ноги. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*3. Комбинезоны*

Они не нравятся мужчинам из-за того, что делают дам бесформенными. Один из участников опроса сказал: «В лучшем случае в комбинезоне вы будете выглядеть как малыш, в худшем — как моя мама в 70-ые».

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*4. Угги*

Эта «жуткую» обувь носят при любом случае. Независимо от того, насколько жарко или грязно летом на открытом воздухе, девушки одевают эти сапожки из овечьей шерсти, лишая мужчин возможности слышать приятное цоканье каблуков и любоваться лодыжками. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*5. «Гладиаторские» сандалии*

Молодые люди не любят их, так как их спутницам приходится тратить много времени на то, чтобы одеть или снять их, а также потому что от них остаются красные следы.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*6. Леггинсы*

Проблема леггинс в том, говорят мужчины, что они не оставляют пространства для фантазии — в них видны все контуры и очертания. Многие женщины носят их независимо от телосложения, демонстрируя свои «ноги-сардельки».

«Даже Шерил Коул не следует носить леггинсы, — сказал один из опрошенных. — Тем более, они тянутся, а когда женщина привыкает к эластичному поясу, назад пути нет».  

*7. Огромные солнечные очки*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

«Когда я вижу девушку в таких очках, я знаю, что она что-то скрывает — пристрастие к алкоголю или какую-то тайну,» — говорит один молодой человек.

Тем более, они скрывают красоту женских глаз.

----------


## Irina

*В дополнение к этой теме нашла вот такие мнения:*

*Пирсинг на щеке*

Ничего не отталкивает мужчин так, как пирсинг на щеке. Настолько негармонично он выглядит, будто делают его на пьяную голову и промахиваются.

Приемлимая альтернатива:

Стандартный пирсинг: пирсинг брови, пирсинг ноздри. Пирсинг губы может быть очень соблазнительным.

*Много тоналки*

Нанося тональный крем на лицо, чтобы скрыть проблемные места, вы думаете, что решаете проблему? Нет, вы делаете «проблемным» все лицо. Или думаете приятно смотреть на лицо, которое покрыто коркой? Да и пудра зачастую ни к чему. Многие парни любят бледные щечки.

Приемлимая альтернатива:

Крем для кожи лица. Или ваше настоящее лицо. Лучше ничего, чем слой тонального крема.

*Животные-аксессуары
*
Живые существа не являются аксессуарами! Даже не представляете, какое ужасное впечатление производят дамочки с модными песиками. Что только они не делают с бедными животными.

Приемлимая альтернатива:

Относиться к животному, как к другу, а не как к игрушке. Завести нормального животного или гулять одному.

*Высокие пояса на талии*

Гармоничность должна быть во всем. Несоразмерные пояса смотрятся слишком вычурно. Если хотите уменьшить объем талии, будьте добры носить корсеты, а не высокие пояса.

Приемлимая альтернатива:

Нормальный пояс, если он вообще нужен. Но и не совсем узенький. Не надо бросаться из крайности в крайность.

Наверное, виноваты во всем по большому счету звезды с отвратительным вкусом и чувством стиля, как Пэрис Хилтон. В ней можно найти все, что раздражает мужчин. Но поскольку она - звезда, женщины стараются быть похожими на нее.

Дорогие женщины, мы любим вас и приветствуем разнообразие и эксперименты во внешнем виде. Но мы, мужчины, тоже немножко понимаем в моде и даже можем отличать красивое от некрасивого. Так что чаще обращайтесь к нам! Плохого не посоветуем!

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

*Много тоналки
Высокие пояса на талии
*
+500

----------


## Carlen

Все вмире так относительно. Многим мужчинам нравятся пышки, а другим худенькие. Но большинству все-таки нравятся ЖЕНЩИНЫ, в чем бы они не были одеты. А современная мода предлагает, кстати, отличную альтернативу вечернему платью комбинезон. Да-да, именно, лаковый комбинезон с широким фигурным ремнем. В таком наряде вы будете чувствовать себя удобно и абсолютно раскованно. И, думаю, что от поклонников не будет отбоя. Комбинезон должен быть идеально скроен по фигуре.

----------


## Irina

В принципе комбинезон неплохая штука, но мужчины смотрят на него с позиции неудобно снимать - потому и против)))

----------


## Carlen

Салон  может сделать такой крой, с которым справится и неопытный юноша, не говоря уже о  мужчине со стажем.

----------

